# Çështja kombëtare > Elita kombëtare >  Rekujem Për Terenc Toçin

## BROZALINI

REKUJEM PËR TERENC TOÇIN

Parathanie

Asnji shqiptar brenda a jashtë Shqipnijet nuk më ka terhjek e shty të baj diçka për të duke i lënë dy gisht letër si kujtim që të ngulitet në kujtesën e pasardhësve që ta kujtojnë me nderimin ma të madh, njeriun që e deshi me gjithë zemër Shqipnin. Megjithëse të parët e tij janë largue që në shekullin e XV, prap se prap Terenci gjenë forca e kujtohet për vendin e të parëve të vet. 
Ka shkruar shumë, jo se ishte shkrimtar, se profesioni i tij për të cilin u shkollua qe jurisprudencë, po gjeti kohë që të merrej edhe me shkrime, të cilat unë, kur i kam lexue, jam befasue për thellësinë e mendimeve e koshiencën primare që ka pasur për shqiptarët të lindur e rritur nën hijën e Kanunit të Maleve.
Çdo mendim e lidh me karakterin burrnor të shqiptarëve. Aty ku ka mundësi, citon të dhëna të Kanunit që aq fort e kishte  pasur për zemër. I ka njoftun shqiptarët deri në gen. Fatkeqësia e tij qe se njohu edhe lubinë komuniste, që, si do të shohim më poshtë e rrenoi me rrajë e temel aq sa sot askush nuk kujtohet të thotë se një farë Terenc Toçit ka pasur pasaportë shqiptare e italiane dhe ka kenë vendosun në Tiranën e Re, po që tashti shtëpia e tij, e përlame nga komunistat plangprishës duhet të jetë diku, po diktatura i ka ndërruar kufinjtë. 
Në një shkrim të shkruar nga e bija, Roza, thuhet se atyre ua ka marrë shtëpinë që gjatë luftës një farë Bedri Spahiu nga Dibra. E tashti, them unë, trashigimtarët e prokurorit të përgjithshëm, të cilit diktatura ia ka tretë farën me rroc e me koc, duhet të jetojnë në atë shtëpi të Terencit, ndoshta edhe i kanë internue familjarët dhe shtëpinë mund ta ketë përlarë ndonjë labgjysëmopinge që la guroret e Labërisë, Mallakastrës, Çamërisë e zu vend  në zemër të kryeqytetit sikur tia kishte lanë baba  brez pas brezit. Po jo, besa, ata këlysh komunistë i kanë lëshue rrajtë në Tiranën e vjetër e të re, veç ndonjë mrekulli që mund të ndodhë, ban që trashëgimtarët e Roza Toçit që jetojnë hëpërhë në Itali mund të marrin pronat e veta me shpi e katandi, tash që po thuhet se Evropa nuk e pranon Shqipninë në BE, në qoftë se nuk kalon prona te i zoti.
Kaq kam dëshirë të realizohet kjo gja sa sdi çka tju them. Gjithçka e tham tuj pas parasysh pasardhsat e Terencit, që asht e saktë që e kanë pasë pronën e vet në Tiranë të Re, se ka boll aso kryemataresh që i kanë sherbye turkut e janë ba me prona pa pague asnji kacille.
Tash po ia la vendin shkrimit që kam  ndërmend me e ba për Terencin:

Terenc Toçi u lind në Shën Cosmo Albanese me 9 marc 1880 në nji familje arbëreshe me tradita të mrekullueshme, sidomos për vendin e të parëve, Morenë e bukur .
Të parët e Tij kishin shkue nën Skenderbeun në Itali për të luftuar kundër baronëve. Ishte një marrëveshje e kahershme mes Skenderbeut e Venedikut për të ndihmuar njëri  tjetrin. 
Kur u rrit, Terenci u kujtue për vendin e të parëve që ishte këndej Detit Adriatik, Arbërinë, kështu që e la përfundimisht vendlindjen eShën Kosmo Albanese qysh pas Luftës së Parë Botnore dhe u vendos përfundimisht në Shqipni. Ishte njeri jo vetëm i mendimeve të thella, por edhe i veprimit energjik e pa kompromis në dobi të Shqipërisë. 
Qe diplomuar në Drejtsi, po merrte vesh edhe në ekonomi, po ma për zemër kishte gazetarinë.
U formue si politikan i pakundshoqin, polemizues e zhbirilues deri aty e sshkon ma andej. Në punën e veprimtarinë e tij pati si model Giuzepe Mazzinin ashtu si edhe nji shqiptar i mavonshëm pati për shembëlltyrë nji Xhyzepe tjetër, Ungaretin. Ai pati qenë Martin Camaj që ashtu si Terenci e pati shkri jetën në mërgim duke shkrue e mundue për Shqipninë e pushtueme nga komunistat.
Në vitin 1900, kur nuk ishte ma shumë se njizet vjeç djalë, shkroi studimin, Çështja shqiptare qi u botue nji vjet ma vonë, pasi e përpunoi e konsultoi me mendimtarë qi ia deshën të mirën këtij vendi e kësaj Shqipnie të lanun si zhallogë rrugash.
Ai qe i bindun se regjimi i vjetër anadollak otoman do të përmysej shpejt, se e njihte mirë historinë e Evropës dhe të të sëmurit të Bosforit, por e shqetësonte dhe frikësohej pa masë për ndikimin e depërtimin e Austrisë gjatë atyre viteve në Shqipëri . Në shkrimet e tij, Terenci shprehej: Çështja e Lindjes është nji ankth i tmerrshem për Evropën, sepse, për zgjidhjen e saj, mund të shpërthente një luftë që do të çonte në konsekuenca katastrofike për  popujt e zvarritur e të masakruar nga qeveritë, që sjanë gja tjetër veçse mohimi absolut i çdo veprimi e parimi të drejtësisë apo të së drejtës, 
Gjatë kohës që ishte në Shqipëri, ai vizitoi disa koloni shqiptare në Amerikën e Jugut dhe mbajti konferenca mbi dy tema: Dy popuj të paçliruar dhe  Italia e Shqipëria në Adriatik. 
Në Amrikë, në Nju Jork, Terenci njohu Klementina Romana dhe, si njeri që merrte vendime të mënjëhershme, i kërkoi të vëllait, Xhenerinos, noter në Neë York, dorën e së motrës. Ai, i vëllai, në fillim ngurroi, sepse në adresë të Terencit, nga Italia vinin lajme jo fort të mira që e cilësonin si revolucionar të rrezikshëm. Megjithatë, pas dy muajsh, ata u martuan.

TERENC TOÇI NË MALET E SHQIPNIS

Në vitin 1911 marrim vesh se Terenci niset në një udhëtim nëpër malet e Shqipnis së Veriut duke u ngjitur në të përpjetat e Kelmendit, kalon dy shalët ( të Madhën e të Voglën)për në Berishë e Toplanë duke përshkuar Drinin  arrin në Orosh e më saktë, në Fan të Mirditës që në kohën e vet ishte zemra e Shqipnis 
Duke marshuar nëpër malsitë e Veriut, si: Shalë, Shosh, Mertur, Mekaj, Toplanë, Thaç e flamuj të tjerë, i shoqëruar nga një malcuer me emnin Sadri, Terenci tregon për gatishmëninë e tyre, si puna e Andrea Prenkës, për me luftue turqit pushtues.
Malcorët, për Beslidhje, betohen në traditën kanunore, si:  Përsa asht i vërtetë Zoti, lidh besën që, deri sa të kem jetën, do të luftoj me shokët e mi  për Flamurin shqiptar,  nuk do të vras përveç se në betejë betohem se nuk do të bie i gjallë në dorë të turkut e tu dorzohëm kërcenimeve e joshjeve të tij! 
Me 26 prill 1911, Terenc Toçi në Bisak afër Oroshit mblodhi burra në kuvend duke thirrë njerëz që e donin atdheun nga fshatrat që përmendëm më lart, por edhe nga Hasi e marë Mirdita. 
Në atë tubim, bajraktari i Oroshit, e ftoi të merrte drejtimin e organizimin për krijimin e një qeverie të përkohshme. Pas dy ditësh, d.m.th me 28 të atij muaji, Terenci i shkruante Riccioti Garibaldit duke i thënë se ai  mund ta varte shpresën te tridhjetëmijë burra e të vinte menjëherë me armë e vullnetarë
Duke parë gatishmërinë e malcorve, që me nji të thirrun:  Kush asht trimu tubuan aq shumë, turqit dhe shërbëtorët e tyer u shqetësuan shumë dhe premtuan njëqindmijë mexhite ( para e asaj kohe, BS) për kryet e Terenc Toçit, por asnjë shqiptar besëlidhun ose jo, nuk e trathtoi.
Për ato ditë të paharruara që u bënë preludi i shpalljes së Pavarësisë, analisti i çështjeve shqiptare në Amerikë, Sami Repishti shkruan:  Që nga Iballja e Pukës me Terenc Toçin e deri në Kalanë e Deçiçit me Ded Gjo Lulin, ngritja e Flamurit kuq e zi shërbeu si paraardhës i festës tonë komtare me 28 Nandor 1912 në Vlonën e Ismail Qemalit. 
Me gjithë gatishmërinë e shqiptarëve për një luftë të armatosur kundër turqve në bashkëpunim me forcat e Garibaldit, ashtu si i ishte premtuar Terencios, për ti dhënë armatim e mjete të domosdoshme për luftim, ajo nuk u krye, sepse Garibaldi kishte hequr dorë përfundimisht që të dërgonte armë  e trupa italiane në Shqipëri. Kjo ishte një fyerje e rëndë për rininë italiane e cila u tregua e gatshme  për të dhënë gjakun për çështjen shqiptare. Për këtë gjë edhe T. Toçi u pezmatua sa sdi njeri të tregojë, po, megjithatë, lajmi që ishte përhapur se një shqipatr i Italisë ishte vû në krye të një Qeverie të  Përkohshme për kryengritje të armatosur në Shqipëri ishte një nismë e madhe, madje kjo gjë u publikua edhe në gazetën prestcioze italiane, Giornale dItalia. Ajo i publikoj të dhënat mbështetur në një intervistë që vetë Toçi e kishte dhënë në qershor të vitit 1911 kur kryengritjet e malësorëve të veriut kishin marrë përmasa të gjëra për përmbysjen e pushtimit qindravjeçar turk. Në intervistë Terenci kishte deklaruar me përgjegjësi se ishin gati gjashtëdhjetëmijë burra kryengritës që bindeshin sikur të ishte një ushtar i vetëm.
Kur një nga gazetarët e pyeti për forcat turke, ai u përgjigj me objektivitet, pa ia ulur vlerat:  Të shkëlqyeshme, do të ishte e padrejtë ta mohoja. 
Gjatë asaj bisede Terenci kishte nxjerrë si dëshmi tri fletë protokolli ku ishin emrat e kryengritësve dhe praën tyre, si dëshmi tradicionare, ishte vënë gishti, sipas teorisë së policisë shkencore gjë të cilën ai e dinte mirë, mëqë ishte jurist.
Siç dihet dhe nga historia, ata kryengritje u mbytën me gjak nga masakrat çnjerëzore të Shefqet Turgut Pashës për të cilin Toçi thoshte se   nuk ka ndjenja njerëzore, por është një burrë intiligjent e trim i cili kërkonte ta varte priftin e Mirditës që, sipas tij ( Pashës turk, shenimi im) nuk kishte ndihmuar shumë për qeverinë.
Pas shpalljes së Pavarësisë nga Ismail Qemali, sigurisht nën diktatin e Fuqive të Mëdha, sidomo Austrisë, Terenc Toçi filloi të shpallte e shprehte mendimet etiija në favor të shqipatarëve në një organ shtypi që titullohej  Revista dei Balcani e cila botohej në Romë. Mes të tjerave, në atë revistë shkruante:  Një popull që ka patur një qytetrim të madh që ka penguar gjysmëhënën të kalonte Adriatikun një popull që shkenctarët e kanë përcaktuar si raca më e bukur dhe më e fortë e Ballkanit nuk duhej të zhdukej. 


TERENCI VAZHDON TË MBROJË TË DREJTAT E SHQIPTARËVE

Në Kongresin Ndërkombëtar që u mblodh në Trieste në marc 1913, disa muaj para Kongresit të Berlinit, ku do të trajtoheshin edhe problemet e popullit shqiptar, mes të tjerave Terenci than ë fjalën e mbylljes: Të shkojmë në Shqipëri e ja të vdesim, ja të rrojmë për liri. 
Më vonë ai themeloi në Shkodër gazetën  e përditçme,Taraboshi në të cilën filloi të demaskonte manovrat e Fuqive të Mëdha që, për të sheshuar kontradiktat ndërmjet vetes, donin me coptue Shqipnin , nji vend të skllvnuem për katërqind vjet nga pushtuesit osmanë, po thirrjet e tij ranë në veshë të shurdhët dhe Austria e bani Shqipninë mretni dhe uli në fron Princ Vidin në mars të vitit 1914.
Pas një viti e gjysëm që jetoi gazeta  Taraboshi, u bllokua. Pavarësisht nga vlerat që kishte dhe ndihma që id ha popullit të Shkodrës që ishte i etun të dinte gjithçka. Edhe pse në qytet dilnin me dhjetra rrefista kulturore që trajtonin probleme shoqnore, ata e deshën edhe Taraboshin e Terencios. Ajo kishte ndihmue për shpërndamjen e lajmeve koherente që ishin çështje të ditës, por kishte dhanë ndihmë të paçmueshme për mësimin e gjuhës italiane. Nomenklatuar e kuqe, ma vonë, do ta quente se ka dashur të  fashistizonte shqiptarët gazeta e tij. A thua ne, tash pas përmbysjes së komunizmit që kemi future nëpër shkolla gjuhët e huaja do të ndërkombtarizohemi e harrojmë gjuhën shqipe?! Si s bame sllav a rus kur mësonim rusisht?!
Megjithatë, shkakun e mbylljes së asaj gazete nga autoritetet vendore, botuesi e argumentonte nëpërmjet fakteve të njëmbëdhjetë pikave që kishte botuar për shfrytëzimin e ekonomisë shqipatre nga koncesione të huaja që ishin në Shqipëri. Pra, kuptohet qellimi i  autorit të gazetës. Të mbronte Shqipnin. Autoritet vendase, duke u mbështetur në shtypin e ditës që trumbetonte qellimet  e mira të firmave të huaja, thonin për gazetën e Toçit se botonte lajme të pasakta. 

KALEMXHINJTË E PASKRUPUJ TË DIKTATURËS  PËR TERENCIN

Interesant asht fakti se studies e historianë të nomenklaturës së kuqe komuniste, mes gazetave të tjera reaksionareqë botoheshhin në Shqipëri para çlirimit, që nuk trumbetojshin bolshevizëm ashtu si do tua kishte qejfi, futin edhe gazetën Taraboshi. Mes të tjerëve, studiuesi erudit, po i  ethur deri në gen me idetë social  komuniste, Gazmend Shpuza që pati ngritur deri në qiell bëmat e Haxhi Qamilit, shkruan:
 Gazetë në mbështetje të reaksionit çifligar, bajraktar e klerikal.  
Tash, nuk po dimë ke të quajmë reaksionar, autorin e Taraboshit a të  Studimeve që ka ngritur lart fshatarin zhelavuq që përmendëm më sipër, për të cilin shkruan se lëvizja e udhëhequr nga H. Qamili ishte lëvizje antiçifligare e klasave shfrytëzuese , apo gazeta e Toçit që, atë rebelim e quante  difekt të rëndë  që po minonte shtetin e rilindur.
Vetë botuesi i gazetës  Taraboshi shkruante se përfitonte nga sjellja e miqve patriotë, sikur se poeti, Hilë Mosi    Se cili qe H. Mosi e dinë të gjithë. Kishte luftuar me armë në dorë përkrah trimave malsorë të Ded Gjolulit.
Gazeta kishte nxjerrë një memorandum prej njëmbëdhjetë pikash. Në pikën e dytë thuhet :  Gazeta luftoi kundër të ashtuquajturës Banka Kombëtare Shqiptare e cila, e themeluar nga kapiatalistët e Milanos e të Vjenës për të krijuar një shtet brenda shtetit, i vuri zinxhirët së ardhmës ekonomike të Shqipërisë në vend që ta emanciponte atë. 
Këtë sqarim botuesi e bën për të treguar se përmes shkrimeve të tij, kishte prekur interesat kapiatliste të shtetit Italian e austriak, prandaj dhe e mbyllen.  Dihet se të fuqishmit kanë gjithmonë të drejtë.
Një tjetër publicist e vjershëtor folklorik, me emrin Hamit Lumi, i cili ishte laruar nga Shqipëria në vitin 1911, për në ShBA, atëherë kur vendi kishte nevojë më shumë se kurrë për tu rreshtuar në vijën e parë kundër osmanëve, shkruante një krijim  bejte me titull,  Çthotë Toçka ku thotë  e thelloi tradhëtinë duke u bërë vepër e fazhizmit Italian në Shqipëri i cili, duke qenë arbëresh, mundohej ta shiste veten si atdhetar dhe mbrojtës të kombit shqiptar. 
Dhe jep një fragment nga bejtja ku autori Hamit Lumi  satirizon me vargje prekëse T. Toçin:  Pa vuar, pa shkollë ( Terenci që kishte kryer studimet juridike, B.S)/ dhe pa dituri/ pa mendje të hollë/, t kem diplomaci/ Edhe meritoj/ Për ministri/ 
Në fund të vjershës, studiuesi i paanshëm Z. Braho që ngre lart të arratisunin Hamit bën këtë shenim:  Kështu thotë Toçka dhe ky është program i tij dhe i shokëve që ka afër ose larg, se kështu mbarohën dëshirat e Italisë dhe të greqisë prej të cilave paguhen, Hamit Lumi. 
Studiuesi i mësipërm, z.Zeka shenon se këto shenime i ka marrë nga gazeta  Albania  Shqipëria të datës 4 dhjetor 1919.
Dhe ne, kemi të drejta të pyesim: A thua i ndjeri Lumi që e kishte marrë lumi ( ndërruar jetë) me 18 prill 1929 në Boston ( me i qa të keqën, shenimi im) se fazhizmi në Itali u vendos nga viti 1922 dhe skishte si ti jepte paradhënie mendimet që me 1919 në atë gazetë që cekëm se Terenci është bërë vegël e fashizmit. Mbase fazhizmin e ka konstatuar kur ideologët e tij ( fashizmit, B.S) ishin me barrë?!
Te titulli i poezisë,  Ç thotë Toçka, ndërsa në fund të saj Kështu thotë Toçka. Prap bëjmë një pyetje të dytë:
Mos kemi ndonjë lajthitje a lapsus të studiuesit, poeto  bejtaxhi,  H. Lumi kur, pas emrit Toçka, nënkupton T. Toçin, sepse Terenci shkruante me pseuodonimin  Milo Shini,   ndërsa me pseudonimin Toçka ka shkruar Milto Sotir Gurra .
Po të jetë kështu, se gjithçka mund të ketë ndodhur në të kaluarën, se kur vdesin dëshmitarët okularë, lindin legjenda, që gjithë ato epitete ti visheshin M.S. Gurrës, vaj halli, se duhet të hiqet nga letërsia shqipe, ose studiuesit Hamit që e ka marrë Lumi, ti
themi : Ia ke futë kot plako.
Mandej, mund të pohojmë me zemër në dorë se i ndjeri Lumi që ishte larguar nga vendlindja në vititn 1911, se gjoja e ndiqnin turqit  për veprimtari antiosmane, kur turqve po u dridheshin këmbët për vete e Terenc Toçi krijonte Qeverinë e Përkohshme në Mirditë për tmos iu nënshtruar turqve, nuk i ka njohur patriotët që shkruanin me pseudonime, si : Patriotikus, E.D. Dashuni e Shqipërisë, P. Kordha, Brutus, Critukus, Gilasius, etj. etj.
 Mos vallë, patriotin Lumi ka pasur parasyshë Terenci kur shkruante:  Të mos kishim pasur bashkëatdhetarë në mërgim, në dheun e huj, ndoshta ne do të ishim kujtuar shumë ma vonë se gjuha jonë asht shumë e bukur, e amël,e zhvillueshme dhe në shkallë ma të naltë se disa gjuhë të tjera evropiane, pse turmat tona kanë lē dhe lindin me zemër vjershëtorësh. 

PËRKRAH INTELEKTUALËVE ME KULTURË PERENDIMORE

Terenci, përmes punimeve të tija, u përpoq që të fuste kulturën italiane në Shqipëri. Për këtë qellim ai botoi në vitin 1928 një gramatikë italiane në shërbim të shqiptarëve. Atë gramatikë, kritika e asaj kohe e priti mirë dhe dha gjykime të drejta. Punoi sa sbën që populli italian ta njihte Shqipërinë si një vend fqinj me kulturë të lavdishme. Atë arriti ta bënte duke përkthyer në italisht veprën e Pashko Vas Shkodranit,  Shqipëria dhe shqiptarët. Ajo vepër ishtë përkthyer në frëngjisht  nën vëzhgimin e autorit dhe gjermanisht në Berlin. 
 Kjo vepër është firmosur nga autori Vasa Efendi, nëpunës kristian  shqiptar i Turkisë 13) , lexojmë në  Historia e Shqpnis të autorit T. Zavalani. Autori këtë përkthim e bëri nën psudonimin,  Milo Shinitë cilin e kishte përdorur ehe kur kishte shprehur mendime për poetin kombëtr, Gj. Fishta. 
Për shqipërinë e fatet e saj , mbrojtjen e virtyteve  si trashëgimi të racës arbërore, kanë shkruar edhe shumë misionarë katolikë të huaj, si: Ernesto Cozzi, Lavro Mihaçeviç, Fabian Barcato, etj. Dsa prej tyre në vitet e pasçlirimit u burgosën e pushkatuan, siç qenë: At Zef Maksen, misionar gjerman, At Jak Gardini i shoqërisë së  Jezuitëve që , me origjinë ishte italian, po me mendje e zemër, shqiptar i vërtetë me fjalë e vepra.
Kjo gjë u realizua nga diktatura komuniste, jo se ishin të huaj, se të tillë qenë dhe Mugosha e Popoviç, por se ata demaskuan pangopësinë e fqinjve në dëm të shqiptarëve dhe ngritn lart virtytet e tyre. 
Fishta shkruante:  Populli shqiptar si racë e si fis është më bujar e më kreshnik se popujt sllav të Ballkanit.14)
Qendrimet ndryllëse ndaj intelektualëve dhe elitës së tyre erdhën gjithnjë duke u ashpërsuar. Terenc Toçi, me mendimet e tij të pjekura u rreshtua si njeri erudit me dije të gjëra përkrah intelektualëve me kulturë perendimore  si qenë: gj. Fishta, Nd. Mjedja, L. Poradeci, J. milaj, Eqrem Çabej, S. Shundi, Enriko Grassi, Arshi Pipa, , Lefter L. Dilo, etj.
Ai, gjatë viteve që udhëtoi nëpër të gjitha trevat e Shqipërisë, jashtë e brenda kufinjve të sotëm, u njoh me jetën e vështirë të popullit fukara, por krenar për karakteri e tij që trashëgonte si racë evropiane. Këto cilësi e virtyte të larta T. Toçi i pasqyroi me vërtetësi duke u përkulur para tyre me veprën që e titulloi,  Shqipja Arbërore të cilën e botoi me 1943, një vit para pushtimit komunist të Shqipërisë. Në atë vëllim me tregime të shkurtëra, që rradhë i kalojnë dy faqe, autori ka pasqyryar shumë neje të Kanunit, të cilin, si jurist që ishte, e vlerësonte si një Kushtetutë e cila udhëhiqte popullin tonë në ato vite kur i mungonin ligjet moderne.
Aty shkruan:  ne populli më i moçmi i Evropës, bëjmë të gjitha gabimet e një populli të ri  na ka mungue arsimi politik  nga padisiplina na duket si një kuvend qezarësh, a si një fshat i  vogël, ku secili asht i bindun se asht i vetmi i aftë për me rrokë në dorë shkopin e kryeplakut .15)
Shpesh në shkrimet e tij ka kritikuar e ka kundërshtuar politikën italiane dhe atë austriake duke nxjerrë në pah politikën e Anglisë dhë armiqsinë e Francës me Rusinë. Me sa kuptohet, Ternci kishte ndërmend të mos pajtohet me askënd që punonte në dëm të Shqipërisë.
Pas vendosjes së Princ Vidit në Shqipëri nga Fuqitë e Mëdha, ai shkruan:  U dërgua Princ Vidi pa organizim ushtarak  i rrethuar prej intrigave të huaja me grekë brenda shtetit  U radhitën në krah të sovranit sekretarët, njëri kapiten karabinjerësh italianë dhe tjetri kosull austriak. 16)
Kongresin e Lushnjës, që i zhvilloi punimet në janar të vitit 1920, Terenci e vlerëson duke e quajtur:  Kongres Kombëtar, po që aty nuk doli njeriu i Historisë një burrë me autoritet që të vihej në krye të kombit...17
Në qevrinë e krijuar me 1920, pas Kongreit të Lushnjes, ministër i Brendshëm u emrua Ahmet Zogu, presidenti i ardhshëm i shqiptarëve . Terenci kishte simpati për ëtë njeri e më vonë do të shkruante një libër për të me titull:  Mbreti i shqiptarëvetë cilin do ta botonte në Milano më 1938, një vit para pushtimit të Shqipërisë nga fashistët italianë që do të ndodhte me 7 prill 1939. 
Pikërisht, këtë libër biografik do të shfrytëzonte  Ilir Ushtelenca për të shkruar studimin disavjeçar, Diplomacia e Mbretit Zog I, Tiranë, 1996.
Aso kohe,  mbretin e shqiptarëve Terenci e përshkruante:  Shtatlartë, atlet, energjik, syshqiponjë, i pashëm, njëzetepesëvjeçar, i kishte të gjitha të dhënat për ravijzimin e një të ardhmëje të mirë për Shqipërinë. 
Në vitet 20 T. Toçi u dërgua konsull Gjeneral i Shqipërisë në Egjipt ku qëndroi deri në maj 1922 dhe më vonë e shohim si drejtues shtypi të qeverisë dhe drejtonte gazetën që dilte një herë në dy javë,  Shtypi.
Jatë atyre viteve përktheu nga italishta librin për fëmijë,  Zemër të autorit Edmond de Amiçis duke e shoqëruar me parathënie të gjatë që tu vinte në ndihmë lexuesve të vegjël shqiptarë. Është libri që, them, i ka rënë në dorë çdo vogëlushi shqiptar kur shkonte në shkollë dhe që e kemi paë film një tregim të tijin,  Nga Apeninet në Ande titulluar  Marku në kërkim të nënës.
Kur Zogu, me manovrat e tij bizantine, uzurpoi padrejtësisht shtetin me 31 janar 1925, Toçi u zgjodh kryetar i kasacionit Penal ku kontribuoi për firmosjen e Traktit të Miqësisë me Italinë me 26 nëntor 1926. Deri në atë vit Terenci jetonte në Shkodër, por, për arsye pune, që ta kishte më afër, u transferua në Tiranën e Re. Këtu vajzat e Toçit ndiqnin shkollën shqipe, madje dhe e ëma e tyre lexonte abetarën shqip.
Gjatë atyre viteve Toçi punoi dhe nxorri në dritë një stutim me vlera,  E drejta ndëshkimore (penale), parathënien e së cilës e shkruan dy juristë të nohur në fushën e jurisprudencës, Enriko Ferri e Eugenio Florian.

TERENCI POLITIKAN ME VIZION PERENDIMOR

 Për hir të së vërtetës duhet të themi se Toçi, gjatë atyre viteve përktheu në shqip fjalime të Musolinit që botoheshin aso kohe në shtypin periodik italian e gazeta shqiptare. Një nga ato qe:  Fashizmi, Tiranë 1928, vepër të cilën e kishte vlerësuar edhe Mithat frashëri i cili më vonë do të ishte themelues i Partisë Nacionaliste Shqiptare. M. Frashëri shkruante në Dituria,  Në se lexuesi shqipatar lexon shqip aty ku është shkruar italisht dhe Shqipëri aty ku është shkruajtur  Itali, ai libër mund të konsiderohet  këshillues i mirë që meriton të dëgjohet e të zbatohet.18
Shpesh Terenci në fjalimet e shkrimet e tij do të ishte në mbrjtje të shtypit shqiptar. Ai shkruante:  Asnjëherë nuk e kam parashikuar që një ditë do tmë duhej të mbroja kundër përfaqësuesve të poullit lirinë e shtypit, të drejtat e flamurtarëve të progresit të vendit.19
Me dashurinë e madhe për librin, Terenci kishte në Tiranë një nga bibliotekat më të pasura me mbi 5000 vëllime me tematikë të ndryshme e vlera të pallogaritshme, sepse, si pohon e bija,   aty kishte libra të shtypura para vitit 1500 ku bënin pjesë vëllime të rralla me përgamene. 
Për këtë bibliotekë Terenci, duke menduar se do ti shërbente një ditë dhe se do të dilte i palagur nga burgu komunist ku do ta prangosnin një ditë, i thotë në hetuesi atij që e pyeste që, bibliotekën e tij ta kontrolloni njerëz kompetent që e vlerësojnë librin, po, çfarë u bë me atë bibliotekë sot e asaj dite nuk dihet.
Gjatë viteve që Shqipëria ishte republikë Terenci punoi si sekretarpranë Zogut, po, kur u shpall mbretëri, për të cilën Zogu pohonte se  më detyruan, Toçi u tërhoq. Më vonë ai bëri një studimme titull,  Xhandarmëria sipas së Drejtës Internacionale që u përshtat për shkollën e xhandarmërisë të hapur në Burrel. Me përpjekjet e tij, Terenci arriti të fuste në Institutin magjistral Femëror (KYRIAS)në Tiranë gjuhën italiane si gjuhë kulture në vend të gjuhës angleze e frënge që e kryenin gjer atëherë.Sigurisht këti ai shpreh tendencat e tij nacionaliste pa marrë parasysh karakterin ndërkombëtar të dy gjuhëve: angleze e asaj frënge.
Në pranverën e vitit 1938 ishte anëtar i Qeverisë si Ministër i Ekonomisë Nacionale dhe me atë rast kishte sjellë nga Italia specialistë të të gjitha fushave. Ata ishin në rang shkencëtarësh në zootekni, në agronomi, në ekonomi,në vetereineri, në bakteriologji, në bonifikime, në pemtari e pylltari. Ata specialistë iu vunë punës për tia ndërruar faqën e plakur Shqipërisë.20)
Falë interesit të specialistëve italianë e karakterit energjik e punëdashës të popullit, ekonomia shqiptare mori zhvillim të paparë. Filluan të specializoheshin e arsimoheshin shqipatr që më vonë të merrnin në dorë frerët e ekonomisë së vendit të tyre. Një nga ata specialistë ishte artisti i talentuar i Tetrit të varietesë në Tiranë, bletërritësi i pasionuar pas bletarisë, Ali Duma.
Diku kemi lexuar:  më tej, që puna e Ali Dumës të kishte më shumë duknë mbarë vendin, Ministri i atëhershëm i Ekonomisë Kombëtare, Terenc Toçi, e mori në digaster specialistin21)

Dorheqjen Terenci nga Ministër i Ekonomisë e bëri me 31 maj 1938, si e kemi thënë më sipër.
Pas pushtimit të Shqipërisë nga Italia fashiste me 7 prill 1939, mbreti Zog, kur u largua  dhe po kalonte në rrugën pranë Selanikut i drejtoi Terenc Toçit mesazhin e lamtumirës dhe mikut intim që e shoqëronte i tha : Në se do të kisha dëgjuar Toçin, tani nuk do të gjëndesha në këtë rrugë.22)
Më vonë Terenci iu kushtua një studimitë titulluar: Gjysmë shekulli jetë ballkanikeku shkruan:  Unë asnjëherë nuk pata besuar se qeveria fashiste e Romës ka dashur me të vërtetë të pushtojë Shqipërinë, kisha përshtypjen se ushtria italiane po vinte të çlironte kombin shqiptar nga sistemet qeveritare që po asfiksoheshin. 23)
Kur Shqipëria ishte pushtuar nga Italia Fashiste, Toçi i shkruante mëkëmbësit të mbretit, Jakomonit ku i thotë se duhej të shqetësohej nga varfëria cerebrale e disa zemërngushtëve e të sëmurë nga daltonizmi politik që duan ti caktojnë Italisë detyrën e padrejtë e të pafalshme, atë të varrmihësit të njerëzve të gjallë.
Këto mendime do tia bënte të ditura edhe Padër Gjergj Fishtës dhe veteranit e luftëtarit trim të ardhur nga Kosova martire, Patër Pal Dodaj.
Në dimrin e viteve 1939  1940, fashizmi po bënte për Shqipërinë jo shkrirjen e dy popujve, por skllavërim, shkombëtarizim dhe menjanim të Statutit. Për fashimin Terenci, pa e ditur se çkishin shkruar Hylli i Dritës dhe Dituri, thoshte:  Fashizmi nuk ka shpikur asgjë të re , por ka vrarë tri gjëra :adams: rabitjën e tokave të të tjerëve, vjedhjen dhe mbytjen e lirisë së kritikës së popullit. Ka lindur mirë, por u zhvillua dhe vdiq keq.. Në falimentim! Por kjo nuk mjafton.24)   
Toçi saktësoi që në kohën e vet gabimet e politikës së Musolinit, Çianos e të gjeneralit Pariani.


FUNDI   I PALAVDISHËM

Kur hynë nazistët në Shqipëri shumë italo  shqiptarë u larguan për itali, kurse tTerenc Toçi ndejti në vilën e tij në Tiranën e Re gjersa pas derës së tij u dëgjua gjysmëopinga partizane. Ata, pa trokitur, u futën në dhomën e tij dhe, si të ishte kriminelë e prangosën pa i dhënë shpjegime e pa pritur sqarime. 
Terenci mendoi se ishte ndonjë keqkuptim i tyre dhe su shqetësua shumë, mëqë veprimtaria e tij së fundmi kishte qenë punë - shtëpi e anasjelltas. Ai vetë thoshte: Kur spata punë në zyrë , qendrova në shtëpi dhe punova ato dy pëllëmbë tokë25)
Nga burgu i Tiranës Terenci i shkruante së shoqës dhe së bijës se nuk duhej të shqetësoheshin, mbasi nuk kishte bërë asgjë Po rripi i shtërngohej çdo ditë sidomos kur shtëpia e tij u pyllëzua nga familja e Bedri Spahiut që ishte një familje partizane me 10 pjestarë 26). Ata u kufizuan të zotërve të shtëpisë kuzhinën dhe për të hyrë në banjo u caktuan orar!
Përmes letrave që Terenci u dërgonte familjarëve nga burgu, i porosiste që të mos shqetësoheshin dhe të rrinin të qetë me mendimin se drejtësia shqiptare sdo të kishte materiale për ta akuzuar dhe shpresonte në fjalën e tij mbrojtëse, mëqë ishte avokat! Gjatë atyre ditëve mendoi ti shkruante një letër At Pal Dodaj që ti botonte në Hyllin e Dritëskapitullin e fundit të librit Shqiponja Arbërore ku gjëndej tregimi , Polikroni, i cili, sipas mendimit të tij, mund ti jepte preçedencë absolute për problemet sociale  që mund tia lehtësonin sadopak torturat çnjerëzore që po ushtronin në burg xhelatët komunistë. Na atë artikull Terenci, mes të tjerave, shkruante:  Kolonat e vendit tonë janë: Zoti, Atdheu, Familja, Nderi, Kurajoja. As kjo nuk mjaftoi tu mbushte mendjen gjyqtarëve me shkollë juridike që e kishin kryer në mal kur bënin luftë civile me ballisto - legalistë . 
Toçi, përmes fakteve logjike, në gjyq u mundua të sqaronte se ka punuar për nderin e shqiptarëve dhe heroizmin e tyre dhe se nuk është kursyer, ashtu siç mund ta dëshmojë ushatraku trim mjaft i njohur, Spiro Moisiu, të cilin e kam mbrojtur nga akuzat shpifarake fashiste27)
Bataku ku kishte rënë ishte i pakalueshëm për Terencin. Çka kishte bërë për Shqipërinë, për partizanët ishte vetëm  tradhëti se vetëm ata kishin  luftuar për vatanin dhe komunizmin fitimtarë e shpëtimtar të njerëzimit. 
Nuk kishte si ti shpëtonte jeta një njeriu që kishte brenda në Tiranë një vilë disakatëshe, se do tu duhej zbatharakëve nga Dibra, Mati, Mallakastra e Kurveleshi  Edhe sikur Toçi të mos kishtepikë faji, komunistët ishin mjeshtra për fabrikimin e tyre, të pushkatonin pa gjyq e të jepnin faljen mbrapa, ashtu si kishin bërë me bashkëvëllezërit në male kur harboheshin me galeta mishi e kapota angleze dhuruar nga misionet anglo  amerikane.
Me 17 burra shqiptarë, patriotë e intelektualë të thekur, me shkolla të larta, kryer në Perëndim, me 14 prill 1945 në orën 19 -00 u pushkatua edhe terenc Toçi me akuzën shpifarake  Kriminel Lufte
Sot, në Shqipërinë paskomuniste, a thua do të kujtohet ndonjë qeveitar që Terencit ti jepet një vend nderi për përpjekjet e tij në dobi të Shqipërisë, mëqë po shpallën Qytetarë Nderi i Shqipërisë e Nderi i Kombit njerëz që skanë dhënë gjë për vendin, në mos kanë penguar ngritjen e flamurit shqiptar?!

----------


## Brari

ne  rrugen qe te con nga kryeministria tek RTSH ka qen nje vil e bukur qe thuhej se ishte e Terenc Tocit...

A ka dal ndonji  trashegimtar i Terenc Tocit apo Mafia e ka grabitur?

meriton respekte ky njeri.. sepse erdhi e punoj per atdheun e katragjysherve te vet.. 

pergezime  per shkrimin qe kini sjelle o.. brozalin..

----------


## BROZALINI

Brari, faleminderit per pergezimet e Tua. E kisha mella ne shpirt, sikur t'mos shkruaja dicka per kete viktime te pafajshme te komunizmit njeringrenes...

----------

